# House/Condo Cleaning



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

My wife has started cleaninghouses and is looking to pick upa couple more. You can set up anything weekly, bi-weekly, or one time cleaning. Also does final cleaning on new construction. Give her a call at 850-291-1594 (Christy) to set up apointment and get aprice. :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

If you're looking for someone to do the final cleaning on new construction give her a call at 324-8756.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

I will have to say that Christy and her mom have done a great job on one of our projects. Actually, its been a pita because things have been delayed and they've been there and worked around other people that should have been done and gone. And, they've done great work. 



Much better than what we've gotten in the past and they've shown up when they said and accomodated all the issues you'll likely see with construction cleaning. We'll be using them again and againg and you can tell your wife, we have 4 more of those units to start next week!


----------



## schrock (Apr 19, 2008)

:bump


----------

